# Is it possible to ovulate early?



## missokistick

On day 8 of my cycle (4 days or so after finishing my period), I started getting very clear and sticky cervical mucous. I have been using OPKs for the last three months and they have been in sync with my LH surge/ ovulation which usually occurs around the 13th day. This month I got the CM on day 7 and so I took an OPK just to be sure. The test came back negative. No ovulation detected. I just thought the CM was a false alarm and decided to start the real testing on day 11 as per I usually do.
On day 11 my CM had ceased and I was fairly dry (not really any discharge at all). I tested on day 10 and day 11 and got a negative OPK. Yesterday (day 12) my breasts started getting incredibly sore (I rarely even get sore breasts before menstruation but I am only on day 13 of my cycle on a regular 28 day cycle!). My breasts are still sore today. The seem to have gotten worse this morning and if I touch them the tenderness is pretty bad.
Have I ovulated early? Is it possible? And if it is, does this mean that my period is also due early? The good news is that I had sex in and throughout the days that I did possibly ovulate (which I am thinking was day 9) so I could have gotten knocked up anyway, but not holding my breath. Been trying for 6 months!

Thanks


----------



## missokistick

If I ovulated early, it means I ovulated about 6 days early! Why could this be? Why are my breasts SO SORE!? I should also mention my period last month was very strange. It started with three days of light spotting followed by 1 day of flow and and then one day of spotting. It's usually a normal 5 day heavy flow for first three kind of period! I took a PT after becuase it was so strange, but it was negative, so I don't think I could be pregnant, but I do think I may have ovulated early if there is such a thing.


----------



## mrs.beanz

Yes it is possible. I always assumed I would ovulate pretty close to day 14 as I had a very regular 28 day cycle. When I started using ovulation tests for a month I found that I too ovulated on day 8.


----------



## Lou78

Misso - it sounds like you did ov early...anything is possible, but does that mean your period is due 14 days from then? 
I'm confused if Mrs Beanz had 28 day cycles, but ov on day 8? I thought period is always 14 days after ov?
Mrs Beanz was that the month you got preggers?


----------



## Lou78

Ok ticker not working then...? I don't know how to do it :(
CD21, 29 day cycle, AF due June 6th
Anyway, my OPK's didn't pick up ov around mid cycle this month either, and when we are 'trying' I don't get the usual cm so can't tell that way... did get pain a wk earlier CD7, so 14 days from then would mean AF should be 2day...but def no signs it's on its way
making myself more confused!


----------



## mrs C

I am in the same boat and I think that is very possible to ovulate early. This is my first month ttc. I used a persona monitor but it did not show ovulation. I think I ovulated early however because I too had tons of clear cervical mucus on cd 7-8. Now I am on cd 21 and my breasts are so sore I don't know what to do with myself. The last two days I have slept in my bra because they were so sore. I am also struggling not to think to much about it yet! I have 28 day cycles so I will test next Thursday fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls i am in the same boat. I have 29 day cycles. Last month i OV around CD16 but this month i had milky wet CM on CD10 and white strechy jelly CM on CD12 so i think I have OV early this month.

Good news is i :sex: CD10 & CD12 and will continue to do so just to make sure.

Not sure when AF will be due now? x


----------



## AliKat

I ovulated early this cycle...I had the ovulation pains, as well as the EWCM ( which I hardly ever get ). I chart on FF and my crosshairs actually fell on that very day. :)


----------



## mrs.beanz

Lou78 said:


> Misso - it sounds like you did ov early...anything is possible, but does that mean your period is due 14 days from then?
> I'm confused if Mrs Beanz had 28 day cycles, but ov on day 8? I thought period is always 14 days after ov?
> Mrs Beanz was that the month you got preggers?

I always thought it was 14 days after ovulation as well but I assume that I have a long luteal phase. Yes that is the month that I got pregnant.


----------

